
Show HN: Prototype your Slack bot - jan_g
https://walkiebot.co/
======
spdustin
Didn't even know you could do footers in attachments. Well done!

------
rabu81
awesome and super useful when designing advanced bot interactions

------
ghoranyi
Cool stuff ;)

